# Dogs ok to be left alone



## rebs1988 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all,

I know that this is probably a frequently asked question but I'd really like your help as there are so many conflicting websites out there.

My husband are desperate for a dog (bitch). We live in a terrace house with decking, would obviously allow the dog to have full access to the whole house but I work 8-5.30pm and my husband works 7-4pm (these hours are from door-to-door and not hours spent at the office).

We would love a dog but are completely aware that dogs are unhappy when left alone but a number of our friends and their dogs are doing just fine. One friend even works 9 hour days and his Lab is the friendliest, most loving dog around and is excellent with other dogs, strangers and children.

Basically, given the size of our house and the hours we spend away from home (5x days a week), we wondered what the best dog breed would be for us?

We would like a small dog and would love your help and advice.

Thanks so much,

Rebecca x


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

I think for that amount of time alone, you'd be having to hire a dog walker to take the dog out at least once, if not twice during the day. That's a long time for a dog to be left 5 days a week. 

I can't advise on specific breeds, as I am not a small dog person, but unless you can get a dog walker in, and exercise/devote some personal time to the dog before and after work, I wouldn't get a dog....what about a cat? 

Sorry if that sounds a bit blunt  JMHO


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

There is no way I'd get a puppy in that situation I'm afraid. An older dog who's used to being left and is okay with it on the other hand may well be suitable. Personally if I were working full time with a dog I'd either want to be able to get home at lunch to let the dog out for a pee and give it some company or I'd get a dog walker in, either to do that or to actually walk the dog.

I've worked full time with a dog, longer hours than you in fact. I had someone to take my dog out for a toilet break part way through and then pretty much all my free time was devoted to walking him, training him, playing with him etc. It's doable but it's not necessarily easy. There were days I got home from work and the last thing I wanted was to go out for the next hour or two in the cold and dark and wet or spend my time entertaining a dog who was full of energy from being cooped up all day. But it had to be done.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm a dog walker, so see lots of breeds that are left alone at home 5 days a week, often for longer hours. It's not so much about the breed as about how the dog has been brought up. I teach owners to teach their puppies to tolerate being alone from a young age (in a similar way to how the mother teaches puppies to tolerate her absence) and it makes life a lot easier for the dogs. We've successfully looked after a lot of puppies that are left at home, but you need the correct care for them. Our pups benefit because I am a trainer so I know the implications, the pups just aren't abandoned all day long.

There are some breeds more prone to not wanting to be alone, it depends what they were bred for originally. Some were bred not to be particularly close to people anyway, although they would have probably had other dogs around.

I think you should look for a dog breed that suits what you want to do with the dog in your non-work time first, with a coat you are prepared to care for in whatever way it needs, and if a puppy can put up with house training possibly taking longer as you're not home all day, and then choose from a shortlist a breed that would find it easier to be left at home.

ETA: http://www.boredombustersdogservices.co.uk/puppysleep.php This is why it can work to have a puppy if you're out all day - puppies sleep such huge amounts they won't know if you're home or not, and puppies with people around all day are frequently sleep deprived.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

So - next January - will you get up at 6 and walk the dog for an hour in the frost and rain for an hour before work? Then do it again at 7 when you get home? 
If not - get a cat instead.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

rebs1988 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know that this is probably a frequently asked question but I'd really like your help as there are so many conflicting websites out there.
> 
> ...


It is not surprising that your friend's dog is the friendliest, most loving dog around; he is probably craving some attention.

If you are going to be out all day, get a dog walker at least once a day, preferably twice. Or better still, find a good doggie day care place where you can take him while you are out, at least for half the day.

If you can't afford either, then don't get a dog. There is always something you can give up to make these things possible if you want it enough.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I know there's a fair few on here who work full time and had their dog from a puppy. 

Hopefully some will come post here with advice. 

I had my dog from 10 months but it was until she was 2 years oldish that she was left all day.

Hubby and I both work full time.

Whilst its lovely strolling around the countryside at weekends its important to remember the not so great bits.

6am starts before work for a walk, being the 'antisocial' one who can't go to the pub as I need to get home to Millie, taking Millie out upon getting in and an evening walk every night after dinner. 

Rain - Snow Millie still needs a walk prior to me leaving her. 

The key for me is evenings and wknds which are 'Millie Millie Millie'.

She does most things with us and comes to most places. 

Yes of course its not ideal BUT let's be honest we work to live ;-).

Its all about the measures you have in place and if you want it to work.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I recently went through this decision myself, both my partner and I work full time and we are both really keen on getting a dog. However, we realised (as mentioned above) that it's a life changing decision - you need to be able to ensure someone can let it out during the day you are at work, you won't be able to go out after work with colleagues or friends because the dog has been on its own all day and you NEED to give it company, your weekends will be very dog focused (going to dog training etc)...

Basically, it's a huge commitment, and we came to the decision that until one of us gives up work for whatever reason / reduces our working hours then we couldn't give a dog a happy life. Even an old dog used to living alone - i have looked after my grandparents 16 year old Shuh Tzu for a few weeks, and although all she does for 22 hours a day is sleep, she pined like mad because we weren't there. It was really heart breaking.

We settled on getting two cats, we are getting two Maine Coon cats in June. You need to prioritise what would be best for the dog, and unfortunatly leaving it alone for that amount of time isn't what's best.


----------



## MrsH2be (Mar 7, 2014)

We work similar hours and have just adopted a greyhound- he is great in the house and sleeps most the time, but we are having some issues with him going to the toilet in the house when we're at work at the moment.

We're going to get a dog walker in during the day, then decide from there whether to either keep that going or gradually phase it out as time goes on.

There are a lot of people who will work full time with dogs- can you imagine how many would be in rescue otherwise?!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

It can be done, it is workable you just have to forward plan a bit.

Do you have a neighbour who could be trusted to nip in and let your dog our for the toilet?

and then when you are home from work there would be plenty time for playing and walking.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> So - next January - will you get up at 6 and walk the dog for an hour in the frost and rain for an hour before work? Then do it again at 7 when you get home?
> If not - get a cat instead.


If I asked my mini dakkie to go for a walk on a cold and wet miserable january morning at 6am before I left for work I think he would head for the hills.lol. Wish I could be so dedicated.lol

He sleeps in a crate at night but doesn't like to be disturbed until at least noon on a good day and even later if its cold.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Jellypi3 said:


> I recently went through this decision myself, both my partner and I work full time and we are both really keen on getting a dog. However, we realised (as mentioned above) that it's a life changing decision - you need to be able to ensure someone can let it out during the day you are at work, you won't be able to go out after work with colleagues or friends because the dog has been on its own all day and you NEED to give it company, your weekends will be very dog focused (going to dog training etc)...
> 
> Basically, it's a huge commitment, and we came to the decision that until one of us gives up work for whatever reason / reduces our working hours then we couldn't give a dog a happy life. Even an old dog used to living alone - i have looked after my grandparents 16 year old Shuh Tzu for a few weeks, and although all she does for 22 hours a day is sleep, she pined like mad because we weren't there. It was really heart breaking.
> 
> We settled on getting two cats, we are getting two Maine Coon cats in June. You need to prioritise what would be best for the dog, and unfortunatly leaving it alone for that amount of time isn't what's best.


Just wanted to say I really applaud and respect you. These days, too often people get what 'they want' without thinking about the implications for the dog. The biggest reason for dogs being put into rescue is that they cannot cope being left alone while the owner works. It is so sad - when I was young people didn't get a dog unless there was someone there for a lot of the day - things have changed so much.

Completely respect you and I wish more people felt that way.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

lilythepink said:


> If I asked my mini dakkie to go for a walk on a cold and wet miserable january morning at 6am before I left for work I think he would head for the hills.lol. Wish I could be so dedicated.lol
> 
> He sleeps in a crate at night but doesn't like to be disturbed until at least noon on a good day and even later if its cold.


I left for work at 6am and got home at 7:30pm when I worked a day shift, Rupert was dragged out at 5am, kicking and screaming if necessary. He was far from a morning dog lol. But he needed that walk. My ex left at 10am and was home by 4pm but he did nothing with him except take him out for a pee before leaving and on getting home and then be in the house with him.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> I left for work at 6am and got home at 7:30pm when I worked a day shift, Rupert was dragged out at 5am, kicking and screaming if necessary. He was far from a morning dog lol. But he needed that walk. My ex left at 10am and was home by 4pm but he did nothing with him except take him out for a pee before leaving and on getting home and then be in the house with him.


I consider myself very very lucky....I am at home all day and we have a farm so when the dakkie eventually decides to wake up, he can go outside and play for as long as he likes...or doesn't.There is no time factor.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

We wanted a dog from the moment we got a house together. But I was working long hours in a publishing firm, my husband was on a mix of different shifts including nights plus overtime. We got a much loved cat instead who gave us an insight in responsibilities that pets bring without the rigours of a dog. Dogs are awesome but we waited until my husband retired before we rescued Molly.

You have to think about cost. A dog walker plus training classes and then all the obvious costs of having a dog add up. That's 5 times a week every week apart from holidays. That is a lot of money.

Often we can't plan out life and we may have a dog and an unexpected change in circumstances mean that we need to get in dog walkers. My husband was in a neurology ward for a week two months after we got Molly and then in a very delicate state at home for a month after his discharge from hospital. I managed to get a dog walker and had to take time of work. When I was working, an hours commute from home each way, getting home to deal with Molly was exhausting. She was going through adolesence so much more demanding than she is now and despite a walk in the day, she needed a small walk and training. 

But if you have the chance to think it over do so with the dog in mind and not what you want. It may seem like a utopian vision of furry happiness but dogs have demands. Don't underestimate that. Have you thought of volunteer walking at shelters to bridge the gap?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I think it can work...but mainly for those people who are willing to dedicate every other waking minute to their dogs welfare! Like those folk on here who get up at stupid o'clock to walk their dogs before work, tramp out in the rain and wind after work for hours, hire dog walkers/daycare, and spend all weekend on dog based activities!!
I knew I couldnt be that dedicated so I waited for years until I was working permenant nightshifts to get a dog! My lot do get left alone overnight (usually only for a few hours but can be up to 12) and they are fine with it. But as I have companion breeds I really wouldnt be happy about leaving them alone all day, every day....thats the thing about alot of small breeds too, they really dont like being without their people.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I'll go against the grain here.

I have made it work, and I believe getting a dog as a puppy is the best way to go about it. 

For the first couple of months you'll need to come home at lunchtime to feed and let him/her out into the garden. It's best to build up to it by leaving just for a couple of hours at a time, and then building up from there. So if you can take some time off work, and then work half days, for example, to gradually get the pup used to being alone.

I've found that when I was working, if I had a day off my dog would just sleep all day as that was what he had been used to doing. I didn't employ a dog walker, I just walked before and after work.

It's best if you have a room that you can make safe for the puppy, and leave toys around so he/she can amuse themselves if they want. Never leave a puppy or dog in a crate for 8 hours - that's cruel! 

Be prepared that house training may take longer (but not necessarily - it depends on the dog!), and also be prepared to spend your evenings playing with and training your pup. You cannot expect them to sleep all day, and then give you quiet time in the evening. 

Dogs do get used to a routine, and if that's all the puppy has known then most will settle whilst your out. I would think it cruel to adopt a dog that's possibly had more attention, and then expect it to settle whilst you're out.

I had an English Setter and a Great Dane, and Cocker Spaniel who were all well balanced, happy dogs, and my Irish Setter had a few months of being left before I finished work. I now work from home, and basically it's not a lot different as my Irish Setter has to amuse herself (or basically sleep), whilst I'm upstairs working in my office.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I work full time, so does my partner.

I've also had my dog since a puppy - she is just over 9 months now.

When we got her I took a couple of days of work to help settle her in and also begin to get her used to her crate and being left alone gradually.

Then I went back to work and had a pet sitter come over once a day and I also would come home for an hour at lunch.

I had the pet sitter for a few months and then stopped using her... now I just come home every lunch time for an hour.

The longest she is left alone is 4 hours.

It can be done if you're willing to make it work.

I also usually walk her before work, or if not, I walk her on my lunch and also after work.


----------



## Skinnywhippet (May 23, 2013)

Some great advice here both ways! Just a couple of things to add:

- Having a dog and working full time can definitely work; like you i have a number of friends where both parties work full time, they have a dog walker come in at lunch and the dog seems absolutely fine. For what it's worth there are three Miniature Schnauzers, a Sealyham Terrier and a couple of Pugs in that group - but that's not advice, I know little about those breeds and it may just be coincidence and luck rather than that those breeds are generally OK left alone.
- If so much of your life is already taken up with work, you basically need to hand over more or less ALL of the remainder to the dog, possibly including some of the time you currently use for sleeping! You no longer have the freedom to stay on after work for a few drinks, or stay out till 11pm seeing a film. On the weekend i would say we get roughly 5hrs of "grownup" time where the pup's needs are met and we can do things without her. That is VERY limiting, for example you need backup if you get invited to family events at the other side of the country.
- All the things that can go wrong with having a kid, can go wrong with having a dog, too - only your employer will be much less understanding. So for example: they turn out to have behavioural special needs like a sudden outbreak of being destructive, where you need time to work on modifying the behaviour before going back to the normal routine. Or the dog is ill, or in season (so can't be walked in its normal pack) or has an accident.
- Personally i'd not take on a puppy not because you can't make it work ever, but just because (IMHO) getting an adult you should have more idea of what it can and can't manage, as regards alone time. Pups all hate being alone initially but most grow out of it...but some don't. Mine didn't. Even with every resource in the book she can only manage 4hrs max, after a careful and time consuming routine and months spent getting her this far. If i worked full time she would HAVE to have been rehomed, as our living environment doesn't allow for a dog crying and howling for hours every day. You can imagine how enviously i look at all my friends with their 8am-7pm "freedom" and happy well adjusted dogs 

Good luck, you are being responsible by giving this so much thought. We did too before we got ours, and in the end we thought "yes it might go wrong but look at all the other people getting away with it and we REALLY want a dog". Well, we're the ones who didn't get away with it! I love my girl to bits and i will do whatever it takes to care for her, which currently means putting my career very much on hold, but if i could turn the clock back i'd change that decision i'm afraid. At the very least, have a backup plan and make sure you buy from a breeder who will take the puppy back if you do hit problems.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

lilythepink said:


> If I asked my mini dakkie to go for a walk on a cold and wet miserable january morning at 6am before I left for work I think he would head for the hills.lol. Wish I could be so dedicated.lol
> 
> He sleeps in a crate at night but doesn't like to be disturbed until at least noon on a good day and even later if its cold.


Do you not think telling new dog owners that dogs do not need toileting , training and exercise is a little little like telling new mothers that babies need to eat lots of sugar?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

lilythepink said:


> I consider myself very very lucky....I am at home all day and we have a farm so when the dakkie eventually decides to wake up, he can go outside and play for as long as he likes...or doesn't.There is no time factor.


I think shes saying that if you work on your own farm then you dont have to get up really early to walk your dog before work!!LOL


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Do you not think telling new dog owners that dogs do not need toileting , training and exercise is a little little like telling new mothers that babies need to eat lots of sugar?


who said anything about telling new dog owners all this stuff?

My dogs are exercised....they have a yard as big as a hockey pitch to play in and then acres of fields. I also own a 3acre woodland .I would be bored to death walking a dog on a lead, meeting morons with dogs on/off lead and collecting my dogs up, getting up at stupid o'clock to do all this...and then going working a shift in a paid job.

and training? I don't really need or want to do any sort of training....would rather go down my own fields and woods with dogs off lead and as long as they come back when I shout here, thats really as much as they need.

I do consider myself very fortunate in that I can do all this.

and, if you think babies need feeding lots of sugar, thats up to you.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Every dog is different, every breed is different. Some are very aloof and wont even notice you are gone, some crave human and/or canine company.

When my dog is with me he is left from 8.30-12.30, dog walker comes and takes him out for an hour, then from 1.30-4.30 when i take him out for an hour. Its not ideal for him being a staff X he likes human company- but its that or kennels- fairly sure i know which he'd choose if he could.

ETS- it is also worth thinking about evenings etc- there is noway i would go to the pub on a friday night after he'd been alone for the above hours- just think thats too much, and not fair.


----------



## RockoAndDexter (Jan 3, 2014)

I have always worked full time whilst owning dogs, all of which I got as pups. I've always mad ensure they have a good walk in a morning, running or chasing a ball not a pavement walk and then another long walk in the evening. It does mean I get up early, but its a decision I chose to make and am happy to do. My dogs sleep for the majority of the day when I'm not in (video evidence) or have the odd play with their toys which are left out for them. 
I think puppies easily adapt to routine and provided are well exersized before you head out to work there should be no issue if they are left with a different variety of toys during the day.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I think it can work *if* you can have someone come in once or twice a day while the dog is very young. It will definitely need lots of toilet breaks and will need company and of course socialisation with the outside world.

Or you could look at a slightly older rescue dog. You'd still have to have someone popping in, but the toilet training would be far less of an issue, if an issue at all.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

People have all answered your questions above and I don't have much more too add really... I work full time and have a dog and most of what I'd say has been mentioned... one other thing though, dogs are all individuals, and they don't always turn out/grow up/act as you expect they will, regardless of breed or training - I think if you work and get a dog you have to be a bit flexible as he or she grows up/settles in and be prepared to accomodate needs, training and otherwise because you don't know what they'll be like or what they'll need.

You can't set out saying "we'll have a walker at lunch when he's young and phase it out", or "I'll take some holiday and work half days and get her used to it before I leave her full time", or "he'll go to daycare" or whatever - you might end up with a dog that hates daycare, or one that really hates been left in the house alone, or takes longer to become used to it etc etc.... I really think you have to have a range of strategies in place and be prepared to adapt and be flexible to find something which suits you and the dog.

Naomi


----------

